# NBA Regular Season Game 37: Dallas Mavericks @ Houston Rockets



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">2005-06 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Dallas Mavericks </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">28 - 10 (.737)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Second, Southwest</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">15 - 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">13 - 6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Houston Rockets </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">12 - 24 (.333)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Fifth, Southwest</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">3 - 12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">9 - 12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 6</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 99.7</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 94.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.463</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.444</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 42.8</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.3</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td>  <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 88.8</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 91.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.423</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.430</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 41.4</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.8</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Nowitzki, D</td> <td class="inTxt">38</td> <td class="inTxt">26.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Terry, J</td> <td class="inTxt">36</td> <td class="inTxt">17.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Howard, J</td> <td class="inTxt">30</td> <td class="inTxt">15.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Daniels, M</td> <td class="inTxt">27</td> <td class="inTxt">12.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Stackhouse, J</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt">11.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Harris, D</td> <td class="inTxt">38</td> <td class="inTxt">11.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Van Horn, K</td> <td class="inTxt">33</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Dampier, E</td> <td class="inTxt">38</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.5</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 7.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Griffin, A</td> <td class="inTxt">23</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Diop, D</td> <td class="inTxt">38</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ilunga-Mbenga, D</td> <td class="inTxt">16</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Armstrong, D</td> <td class="inTxt">26</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Powell, J</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Marshall, R</td> <td class="inTxt">4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 0.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Avery Johnson</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">McGrady, T</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt">25.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9
</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ming, Y</td> <td class="inTxt">22</td> <td class="inTxt">19.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Alston, R</td> <td class="inTxt">17</td> <td class="inTxt">11.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Howard, J</td> <td class="inTxt">35</td> <td class="inTxt">11.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Anderson, D</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt">10.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wesley, D</td> <td class="inTxt">36</td> <td class="inTxt">10.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Head, L</td> <td class="inTxt">34</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Swift, S</td> <td class="inTxt">32</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Barry, J</td> <td class="inTxt">17</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Baxter, L</td> <td class="inTxt">14</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Mutombo, D</td> <td class="inTxt">32</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Norris, M</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Lucas III, J</td> <td class="inTxt">7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bowen, R</td> <td class="inTxt">35</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5">  <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Jeff Van Gundy</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
All those in red will be out for tonight's game. Rockets will probably hang close for 3 quarters since that has been the theme of the season and without a closer in McGrady or a go-to-guy in Yao it's going to be nearly impossible to win this one.


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

Is this on ppstream?

Just as I post this mine loads up; looks like Shanghai Sports.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ChicagoIllini said:


> Is this on ppstream?
> 
> Just as I post this mine loads up; looks like Shanghai Sports.


yeah, it's on Shanghai Sports


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

no surprise that we'd shooting pretty bad, but only down by 1! 13-12 Dallas


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Our guys are playing pretty well. And the way Juwan Howard is play makes u believe if we had him last year we woulda gone to Conference Finals.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

we're being out-rebounded 21 to 8 

Deke with 1 rebound in 16mins... what the hell is wrong with you Deke??


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

This is disgusting, I feel a Game 7 repeat coming up :-(


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

god this is ugly.... I think Nowitski can take the night off now. So can Jason Terry. So can Josh Howard.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Injuries stink I know but guys gotta play with some pride here. They're letting dallas kick them in the sack....repeatedly.


----------



## ChicagoIllini (Nov 30, 2005)

This is ugly, as previously stated.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

down by 30+ in the 3rd Q? :krazy: Embarassing


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

worse than expected


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

where's Swift? He's been absent for ages!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Quite simply our most embarassing lost since Game 7 last season. No positives to take out of this game whatsoever.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Where do you get team stats such as opposition fg%?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Where do you get team stats such as opposition fg%?


Yahoo boxscore - sports.yahoo.com/nba


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

skykisser said:


> where's Swift? He's been absent for ages!!


Swift is nursing that nasty pink eye and corneal abrasion.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*You know your team is bad when...*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AoahGErhFLONAv1jneusBpW8vLYF?gid=2006011810



> At times in the first half, the Rockets knew what play the Mavs were going to run and still couldn't stop it. Houston coach Jeff Van Gundy repeatedly yelled to his team what Dallas player was going to shoot it, but the Mavericks ran the play anyway and scored.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Where do you get team stats such as opposition fg%?


if you want if for a particular game, box scores.

for the full season, check out http://www.nba.com/statistics/sortable_team_statistics/sortable1.html?cnf=1&prd=1 for the whole league

or 

go to the teams website on nba.com then go to "stats." e.g. http://www.nba.com/rockets/stats/


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Bright news is we play the Bulls next. They would've let a Marbury-less Knicks beat them at home, if it weren't for Gordon hitting a jump shot on the buzzer in overtime. (The Knicks looked so happy after Crawford hit a three with four seconds left to tie it. I almost feel as sorry for them as I am for myself.)

And thanks, Yao Mania and Pimped Out. I've found them.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------

